# Went to DisneyWorld and had a great time!



## debbie in seattle (Mar 6, 2019)

Trying to establish a 'new' life for myself since my husband passed less than a year ago, decided to go to Walt Disney World for my birthday.  My daughter joined me for part of the time (I think she thinks I'm losing it).  I arrived before her and left after her.   Overall, had a lot of fun.   Have always loved Disney but this trip was different, my husband wasn't with me.  I survived and enjoyed myself and that's all that matters.  

The parks were super crowded with lots of middle school girls.  It was a cheerleading/dance competition, ugh. One thing I did do was to talk to women alone while I was waiting for a bus or something, at first I was concerned they'd think I was a stalking them or something, but they were happy to have someone to chat with.   As one told me, Disney is somewhere that you don't  have to worry about safety.   That's true.   

Would I do it again, sure, it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 6, 2019)

I love Disneyworld!!  I've been a few times, the last time was last year with my daughter and son in law and their three young children.  We spent several days at Disney, and then went to Cocoa Beach and had a couple days there.  

I also travel to the other side of the country and go to Disneyland with my son and daughter in law and their kids!  Did that last year too.  Went with them in the fall, and my daughter and her family in the spring.  Lots of walking, lots to see, and yeah, and very fun and safe time.

I'm impressed that you are working on your "new" life Debbie!  It's got to be so hard to move on.  But I think establishing a new/different normal for yourself is a very healthy thing to do!  Hats off to you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad you had a good time Debbie!  Late Happy Birthday to you! :love_heart:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Deb,belated birthday wishes to you,glad you had a good time
In 1993,I spent 3 days in Oct at DisneyWorld with my brother,sister in law,neices&nephew when they were 7 and 6{they are now in their 30's}
We had a wonderful time,the crowds weren't bad,the weather was great
it was a worldwind weekend,glad they invited me to join them Sue


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2019)

Happy birthday Deb, glad you got to go to Disney World. It really is a fun place for all ages. We took the kids when they were small and then took my Mom after me Dad passed away. Did you go to Epcot as well? We didn't go there when the kids were small but did enjoy it with my Mom.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

Good on ya Debbie!!!!

Go for it.......


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2019)

Happy belated Birthday Debbie.

I hope you'll continue your path to new experiences and meet some like-minded people to share with.

I've never been to Disney! Glad you had fun. :love_heart:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for the kindness everyone.    Ruth, yes, went to Epcot, actually stayed at the Boardwalk which is sort of attached to Epcot.   Actually enjoyed myself more at Disney than the cruise I took in early January.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 6, 2019)

Used to live in Central Florida and got roped in to going to Disney multiple times.  At best, I found it tolerable.  All the long lines and crowds killed any fondness I might have had.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd just love to have all the money back that we spent in Disney World.

Took son, Daughter and her best friend.

Made the mistake of getting them their own personal credit cards.

The most memorable moment for my husband was the lobster we had from room service.

Days gone by..............Thank goodness we survived....


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh, Debbie, I'm so glad you're having fun!  You deserve all you can get.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 7, 2019)

We’ve been going since the place opened, we took our kids almost every year from the late 70’s until 1995 . Took the grandkids a couple of years ago and they are begging to go back (I enjoyed it as much as they did, maybe more). Nothing beats it, we take our time and try not to cram too many activities into a day. Hope to go back this or next year. I always have s good time.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2019)

Oooh debbie, good for you getting out and enjoying some good times. You deserve it..

Happy belated Birthday to you...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2019)

Good for you Debbie. I live about 60 miles from there, but have never been to Disney World. Did enjoy Sea World before they put all those rides in.


----------

